# UGH!!



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I "met" this really nice lady the other night from a craigslist ad she posted. She was looking for a maltese, for $100. Um..ok. I sent her the link to Gus, who I'm in love with. but, can't have.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12661582

We've emailed back and for for days. I'm trying hard to educate her, without sounding like a know it pain in the butt about mills, backyard breeders, etc. And I've got her looking into rescues. Her budget is small, and she just really wants a small, non shedding dog. Someone emailed her they had a maltese pup for $200..but her dh said no way. They're not paying that much for a dog.

So, she just emailed me all excited about this $100 bichon! UGHHH!!!
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?list_id=bdhv17w542&adv_id=24 The place sells like 10 different breeds for dirt cheap. And I bet they don't really even exsist! Probably a scam to send your deposit and never see a dog. She's sending her 19 yr old daughter to pick up the pup!!!!!!!! It's in a different state, and her daughter happens to be there now.

I told her RED FLAG, RED FLAG! lol.
Will she listen..? Gosh, I don't know. She's set on a cheap dog. I've explained how important good breeding is, blah, blah, blah. But, she simply can't/won't pay for a dog. 
Ok..just had to vent, lol.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is pretty scary! Chances are slim she will get what she pays for, if she gets a dog at all - and although I only have boys - if I had a girl, I dont think I would be allowing her to go to see a stranger to pick up a dog - by herself!!! That could be asking for trouble!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Double UGH*

I just looked at the website and it is disturbing.
It HAS to be a puppymill.

All those different breeds and the way they are listed. Makes me sick!

And her daughter shouldn't go there alone. Who knows what kind of people they are!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm emailing back and forth with her right now. She said she's calling again. That they sounded "legit". This annoys me sooo much. She's like me, 3 yrs ago when I bought "designer dog" for $550 from a petstore, lol. Seriously, I had NO clue!!!!!!
Nobody was around to tell me otherwise, and I never thought to research a THING.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Sometimes you just can't reach people. They don't want to spend more on a dog than a utility bill or something, and they just don't care to hear about mills, health testing, or hollistic dog foods. So FRUSTRATING.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think in this situation, where she really wants a dog that has to meet certain requirements (non/shedding, under $200, etc) that talking sense into her will be pretty hard. It really depends on how patient of a person she is.

I'd also mention that she could notify the pounds that she is looking for a non-shedding breed, even a mixed breed with one non-shedder parent.

But yeah..that website is a definite red flag! I do think some people just do not know what goes on with these puppy mills.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds very frustrating.
And if they aren't willing to put money towards a healthy dog what makes them think they will be able to pay for essentials like vet care, food, supplies, etc?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

emazeredo said:


> Sounds very frustrating.
> And if they aren't willing to put money towards a healthy dog what makes them think they will be able to pay for essentials like vet care, food, supplies, etc?


Honestly, I don't think that's an issue. I know there are a LOT of people who thinking pay for a dog is crazy. Even my dh, actually. My family would flip to know what a purebred Havanese from a good breeder cost. They just don't subscribe to the idea of PAYING for a dog. You find one on the side of the road, or out of the back of a pick up truck at Wal-mart. Or..you go to the pound.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Seriously, spend more upfront on a quality dog and save on vet bills in the future.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is really frustrating trying to explain to someone and "they are not listening"

The problem with someone saying they can't afford to pay for the dog makes you
wonder how they will take care of the dog. Because really it can get quite expensive
going to the vet for shots, frontline, heartguard, etc. That's not including the
ear infections, allergy shots (Sissy has allergies), etc.

Some people just have to learn the hard way.

I was pretty ignorant, too when I first started looking for a havanese. Luckily,
a kind breeder took me under her wing and guided me and even sent me emails
explaining just what to look for and what not to look for. I didn't realize at the
time how valuable information that information was and I really didn't listen like I should of - but luckily I fell in the right place.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, now I have her at "oh, those poor puppies. I need to rescue him". :frusty:

And yea, I gave her the talk about not a rescue. But, putting money in their pockets to keep going.

Oh, and I called the number. Sure, nice people. And her sister sells HAVS..whoohoo
I told this lady that they'd probably not let her come to their house. Sure enough.."we meet people in taco bell parking lot, because we live in the boonies".


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

It sounds like adoption from the shelter would fit her criteria...especially if you already found Gus...so what's her issue with a rescue?

Oh...just checked out the link. I don't know why, but I would always be leery of pics of puppies in front of those fabric backgrounds.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

She'd take a rescue. I sent her pics of mine, and she said she'd take anything even close. She just wants small, and "floppy", lol.
She has a lab mix and lost a lab mix at 12 in Aug.

She put an application on Gus, but there are a few others ahead of her. But, they take their time there. Not first come, first serve.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> That is really frustrating trying to explain to someone and "they are not listening"
> 
> *The problem with someone saying they can't afford to pay for the dog makes you
> wonder how they will take care of the dog. Because really it can get quite expensive
> ...


Exactly! Sure, love is love, but love doesn't pay the bills and put food on the table, we can love our kids but they'll get snatched away from us if we don't provide food, medicine, etc. for them, but sadly...with dogs, nobody is really watching as to how well people take care of them

I've been looking at that Puppyfinder site for the last 20 minutes or so that Tritia posted the link to. WOW. I am SO SAD looking at those dogs! 556 Havanese for sale right now for as little as $200 and as much as $2200, and some "minis" :frusty:

Crap..several of them don't even look like Havanese to me (like the ones from that one "breeder" I got into it with here on the forum awhile back..you know the ones with the super round eyes, long muzzles and long legs? She's still breeding and passing those dogs off as Havs at higher prices when they are obviously mixed.. Sad.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I feel the same way Marie, I got lucky too. I would really wonder if they even understand what they're getting into with a dog, most of the time I feel like I have another child!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just looked too...how could they possibly have that many puppies of different breeds and not be a mill?!?!? OMG!!! I'm glad I don't live near there or I'd be calling someone to bail me out of jail. I hope the woman does NOT support these people by buying one of their puppies!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It sounds to me like this is a puppy broker. I was introduced to this "animal" when I made arrangements to find a home for an abused Maltese down south from me. We made arrangements for me to pick up Jack and take him to Linda Fung who was then going to deliver him to his new home (which he is still in, happy and healthy) When hubby and I arrived at the address to pick him up, we go inside and there are 9 HUGE round tubs FULL to the brim each, with puppies of all different breeds. They had Havs, Maltese, Bichons, mixes, King Charles Cavs. -it was amazing. As much as I was in heaven with that many puppies (all about 6-8 weeks old each) I left really sad thinking and "knowing" that they all came from mills! I think that when you find a place that offers so many different breeds, that it is a broker! Yes, the puppies were all clean, but I am sure 80% of them will all have had genetic problems. Very sad!! It really opened my eyes!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, she called the vet. And they said they're really good about bringing the puppies in for check ups, and that they are NOT a mill. 
do we have an eye rolling smiley???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:frusty::frusty::frusty: No - they are NOT a mill. they are a broker - they just "get the pups from Mills" Duh!! :frusty: Dont you just want to reach through the computer and smack some people!!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Laurief said:


> :frusty::frusty::frusty: No - they are NOT a mill. they are a broker - they just "get the pups from Mills" Duh!! :frusty: *Dont you just want to reach through the computer and smack some people*!!!!!


Yea, I kind of do. and now I'm losing my patience, lol.

I see she's using every defense out there just to get this cheap puppy. Oh well, I can't do any more. Told her that I look at Daisy and Cooper daily, and wish they had a better start. Maybe they wouldn't have the issues they have now. But, how I could never in good conscience..knowing what I know now. Get another dog from a situation like that (store, mill, etc) And I wished her well, and good luck with her new family member.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, she just emailed that her daughter got the puppy and is on her way home. Said the puppy looked clean, and so did the people. Um, well..that's good..right?  She said she felt good about it, but hoped she didn't live to regret it. She'll send pics tonight.

Oh, and she's all excited it's registered! I asked what registration and she said ACA. I told her was it was like comparing a Prada bag to one from Walmart, lol.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:frusty:Oh what a good thing to hear that the dog is clean :frusty::frusty:
Cause you know it takes SO MUCH to give a bath - and wash away any genetic problems:frusty:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kinda like..."I didn't make the crystal meth, I just sell it!"


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They ONLY have ads for 39 puppies at the moment and they're ONLY many, many diff. breeds. Oh lovely. :frusty:


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

*it's a different world*



Tritia said:


> Honestly, I don't think that's an issue. I know there are a LOT of people who thinking pay for a dog is crazy. Even my dh, actually. My family would flip to know what a purebred Havanese from a good breeder cost. They just don't subscribe to the idea of PAYING for a dog. You find one on the side of the road, or out of the back of a pick up truck at Wal-mart. Or..you go to the pound.


My uncle, a rancher, choked at the notion of my "buying a pet". Not only would he not pay money for a pet he wouldn't pay vet bills for a pet. He would pay lots for a productive cow. I love my uncle we just occupy different spots in the universe.

Then there are the folks who talk about the children without health care...

Everyone has their points and their reasons. I love my pets. I adopted a Havanese from the shelter years ago and paid lots of vet bills and spent lots of time worrying about the poor dog who was obviously a puppy mill dog. I didn't know at the time about Havanese I just thought he was adorable.

He is the reason I now spend money on a healthy puppy. I can't watch another dog suffer through all the health problems wrought by puppy mills.

Life is a learning process.

Triona


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Oh, and she's all excited it's registered! I asked what registration and she said ACA. I told her was it was like comparing a Prada bag to one from Walmart, lol.


OH MY GOSH! This morning when I was talking to my cousin about this situation...she said, "Tammy I bet they are ACA registration." WOW! When I read that I almost flipped.

On one hand I don't know if I would keep talking to her because if it were me I would just continue to get so freaking mad....on the other hand I say keep talking to her to help her through the bad points with the dog and remind her that is why you tried to encourage her to get a different pup from a better breeder.


----------

